# Id Please



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all

Just wondering if someone here can enlighten me on the ID of this plant. 
I have some submersed growth pics and emersed also flowers.
Originally I hought it to be some type of Ludwigia , but the flower is not yellow and the leaf structure look different from any other ludwigia sp I have seen.


































Growing in my pond outside

Emersed growth

































I hope some one can help.
I have never seen this plant anywhere except in this location.
In lower light (deeper water) it appears as in first pic. The red/ brown colour is only near surface.
Stem looks hairy when submersed but not emersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Veronica_ species. I don't have time now to really look at all the characters I can see from your photo, but it very well could be _V. anagallis-aquatica_, which, if it isn't native to your area, could easily have been introduced there. That or a similar species.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like a _Veronica_ species. I don't have time now to really look at all the characters I can see from your photo, but it very well could be _V. anagallis-aquatica_, which, if it isn't native to your area, could easily have been introduced there. That or a similar species.


Yes, Thanks it has been confirmed now as Veronica anagallis-aquatica.
It is not a native from here but going by its profile, it does well here.
Its not common here though. This is the only location I have seen it. Although reports of it being further south are common.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow I want it bad...


----------

